# Catfish charters



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Call me crazy guy's but I've been toying with idea for a couple years. Do you think anyone in this state would ever pay to catch Cats? Guys pay to go out on the big lake, but thats because they don't have the equipment to go themselves. Anyone can put a 14' boat in their truck an throw it in the river. In some Southern states as far North as Illinois and Ohio Catfishing is big $$$$. Iowa too. I wonder if it would ever work here? Not looking to get rich by any means. Just having a lot of fun every year. I've never had as much action on a Salmon charter as I can usually expect on the river. Cats fight pretty darn good too. Never eat them though just throw em back.Lets hear it guys, give it to me straight,could it happen?


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

i do know one thing, thiers some monster cats in these rivers. we got one trollin for kings last fall that went all of 25lbs.14 down on a lime green j-plug.could'nt figure out what i had on.went straight to the bottom and stayed thier.thought we snagged for a while but every now and again i'd feel him shake his head.when we finally got it up all i saw was this monster mouth.big moe :yikes: .got a pic of him in my photo gallary.got a few pic's and set him free.figured he's probaly older than me.:yikes: :lol:


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

If there is enough guys that fish for cats it could work. I personally do not here of people talking about catfishing. I know I do not like to eat them so I wouldn't do it but if someone else was paying I will fish for anything.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

It would probably draw some interest, but I doubt it would make you very much money, unless of course you could get anglers into 15-20 lbers on a consistant basis. Check into the license, insurance, and operating costs. You won't be able to guide anyone in a 14 fter, your vessel will have to be inspected, you will have to get licensed too!
I personally wouldn't eat any resident fish out of west michigans septic tank, the Grand!

Thats just my 2 cents worth. I'm givin it to ya straight!


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Wouldn't be doing it to get rich, just a little side money maybe. I've had my eye on an 18 ft, wide beamed, flat bottom at Camp & Cruise. I think Sea Ark makes it. Put a 90 horse jet outboard on it and that would be one awesome river cat boat. That's probably what I'd name it, Rivercat. As for eating the fish out of the Grand, I don't even eat the Walleyes I catch on accident!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I think you'd have some interest. Juice it up a little with an all night campfire and chow.
We pitch a tent, start a fire and settle in for a night of fishin.
Cats are great fighters and good eat'un. 

Here's one the wife caught last year.


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Awesome Flathead!! Must be around 20 lbs or so. That's a great idea I hadn't thought of. A midday or midnight shore lunch/ campfire. A fantastic idea.


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

You do realize that people will pay to go with you one time just to learn the ropes and an area. After that, they will be in your spots.:rant: 

In my opinion the best way to ruin a hobby is to make a job out of it . That is why I don't sell trout flys anymore.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Save your time and efforts..."""""GO FISH""""....IMHO...


----------



## Steelhead Addict (Dec 16, 2004)

Spanky said:


> Check into the license, insurance, and operating costs. You won't be able to guide anyone in a 14 fter, your vessel will have to be inspected, you will have to get licensed too!


 
you will need a limited or 6 pack coast guard license if you plan on chartering below fulton on the grand. same issue that has all the guides on the muskegon up in arms...you need the same license if you guide below m-37.

the limited license is easier to get...kindof. 2 days of class time + a boater's saftey test on steriods...however, its hard to find someone that offers the course. the 6 pack is available but is quite grueling to get through.


good luck! the guiding business can be tough. good news with the cats is that there isn't much competition.


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Dutchman said:


> You do realize that people will pay to go with you one time just to learn the ropes and an area. After that, they will be in your spots.:rant:
> 
> In my opinion the best way to ruin a hobby is to make a job out of it . That is why I don't sell trout flys anymore.


 This a a good point. It's already starting to happen to me. I've taken friends along that go themselves now. Theres alot of water from Fulton st. to Grand Haven. With the right boat a guy could realy cover alot of water. With just about no-body else out there fishing for Cats imagine how many holes I'd have to fall back on if someone was in one of my spots.Especially at night on weekdays.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I would imagine the same thing happens with any river guide regardless of species.... it's to be expected.

Zob


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I'd love to guide, but I'm too greedy. I've thought about the steelhead charters in fall/winter/spring then catfish in the summer. However, the thing that stops me from ever doing that is what someone else already mentioned--giving away spots. Hell, I won't even post reports or pictures anymore, so call me a greedy, honey hole horder.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey I like that..!!!!! A...HONEY...HOLE.....HOARDER.....Ya I really like that...wish I'd thought of it...:yikes:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

grand river cat addict said:


> This a a good point. It's already starting to happen to me. I've taken friends along that go themselves now. Theres alot of water from Fulton st. to Grand Haven. With the right boat a guy could realy cover alot of water. With just about no-body else out there fishing for Cats imagine how many holes I'd have to fall back on if someone was in one of my spots.Especially at night on weekdays.


Give a man a fish, he'll eat for a day.
Teach a man to fish, he'll be in your spot when you show up, showing his buddies, them showing their buddies.........just give him a dam fish and keep quiet about it!:rant: 
But seriously that needs to be considered.


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

I think the cons outweigh the pros on this one. Probably could be done, heck might even make a few bucks but at what expense. Loosing all my honey holes? Turning an otherwise empty peacefull river into a crowded fishery. No thanks. Not to mention the groupies. Yea the women who would be coming out of the woodwork throwing themselves at me. I would really be in trouble with the warden then. Better just stick to me in my little boat, soaking some cutbait,sipping a Blue Ribbon, dreaming of my big luxurious flat bottom jet motored cat rig, and those groupies.......


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Now your talking. Good to see you made the best decision! Like someone else said, when you turn fishing into a job, the fun goes out the window. That is exactly why I never did it!


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

grand river cat addict said:


> I think the cons outweigh the pros on this one. Probably could be done, heck might even make a few bucks but at what expense. Loosing all my honey holes? Turning an otherwise empty peacefull river into a crowded fishery. No thanks. Not to mention the groupies. Yea the women who would be coming out of the woodwork throwing themselves at me. I would really be in trouble with the warden then. Better just stick to me in my little boat, soaking some cutbait,sipping a Blue Ribbon, dreaming of my big luxurious flat bottom jet motored cat rig, and those groupies.......


Yeah, they would love the smell of your stinkbait and filleted bluegills I suppose :lol: 

Zob


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Not to mention the PBR.


----------



## mickeyrabbit (Apr 27, 2015)

grand river cat addict said:


> Wouldn't be doing it to get rich, just a little side money maybe. I've had my eye on an 18 ft, wide beamed, flat bottom at Camp & Cruise. I think Sea Ark makes it. Put a 90 horse jet outboard on it and that would be one awesome river cat boat. That's probably what I'd name it, Rivercat. As for eating the fish out of the Grand, I don't even eat the Walleyes I catch on accident!


if your able to get me and some buds on some good size cats id be down for a charter.


----------

